# Car subwoofer problem



## dvsjoker13 (Jun 29, 2011)

i currently have a orion hp-4800 800 watt 4 channel amp powering a kicker l5 subwoofer 2002 solo-baric. Recently i have been seeing that my amp gets really hot and shuts the subwoofer off, and after a while it starts to play again. I tried everything already. I just recently renewed my amp because it had burned out due to the same problem. i took it to get checked by so called proffesionals but they dont find the problem. Might my sub be to powerfull for the amp yet i doubt it, its only one sub. Also when i press anything electrical in the car for example when i brake, or when i put down my windows or when i turn on my headlights my sub pumps for some wierd reason i dont know what this might be but how can this happen i mean the connections are not connected to the brakes, or window terminals. Please someone explain to me what is happening i really appreciate thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dvsjoker13 said:


> i currently have a orion hp-4800 800 watt 4 channel amp powering a kicker l5 subwoofer 2002 solo-baric. Recently i have been seeing that my amp gets really hot and shuts the subwoofer off, and after a while it starts to play again. I tried everything already. I just recently renewed my amp because it had burned out due to the same problem. i took it to get checked by so called proffesionals but they dont find the problem. Might my sub be to powerfull for the amp yet i doubt it, its only one sub. Also when i press anything electrical in the car for example when i brake, or when i put down my windows or when i turn on my headlights my sub pumps for some wierd reason i dont know what this might be but how can this happen i mean the connections are not connected to the brakes, or window terminals. Please someone explain to me what is happening i really appreciate thanks.


 You got your GAINS turned to far up, once a certain point in volume is crossed with all that power there comes into play HEAT, HEAT weakens connections on a soldered board or a sub woofers terminals. A woofer can't over power an AMP, an AMP can over power a speaker. What is its rated wattage(the woofer)? How do you have the woofer hooked to the AMP straight/bridged? What about your power and ground cables is the gauge proper for the Wattage your pushing? Ground should be short and TIGHT, as close to the AMP as can be(less resistance).


----------

